# Creating a web link in email using a picture



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey guys,

How do i create an email that has a picture which points to a website? My company wants to make a email to promote our business. I tried using HTML format and using HTML code but that failed miserbaly {sp} so I assume I missed something?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Maybe I should know what your computer specs - but I don't. So, for Outlook Express, which is what I use, here is how. If by luck you use it too, so much the better.

Open an email. Insert a picture into the body. Highlight it. Click the icon/button and put in the URL. Click OK.

1) To insert a picture from your hard drive, click Insert->Choose picture. Browse to the location and click OK.

2) The icon/button is just like the one pictured here at TSG. If you let your mouse hover over it on the email it will say _Create A Hyperlink_ Here at TSG, if you let your mouse hover, it is called _Insert Hyperlink_.

This is the HTML code that is generated in OE...



sekirt


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks *sekirt*! :up:
If you had not seen this thread I was going to send you an e-mail. 

I was able to get it to work in Outlook Express as well as Outlook 2003, and Thunderbird. Too cool! 

*Tidus4Yuna* I would also suggest placing a separate link in the e-mail for those who read their messages in "Plain Text" only.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

EA F - Great point. I forgot about P/Text'rs 

Sekirt - I use OE too... Outlook is a little too much work to use  As for system specs, it's plenty 

So basically to insert a picture and do a hyperlink huh... ok I will try that


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi all.

I haven't tried this, so if I failed HTML 101, someone can correct it.  


>


I think for plain text you can just insert a link here...
alt="http://forums.techguy.org" 

sekirt

*->edit....nope that is not it.
Guess I'll have to look at some of my spam emails and see how they do it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Would that be on top of the picture too?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

the alt= is to give a description of the link if the image is not supported...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

<A =href=3D"http://forums.techguy.org"><IMG=20alt=3Dhttp://forums.techguy.org hspace=3D0=20src=3D"

I ended up with an attachment for the alt link in Plain Text.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

If you had a website and stopped displaying the picture I think you can place text within ALT="" to the effect that the picture is gone. So I thought a URL would also work.

You guys are too quick*
 

*I edited my other post

sekirt


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Lol!


----------

